# Hello Everyone!



## Lion King (Mar 28, 2006)

i m a sikh from thailand..  out of curioisity i came across this site and wanted to read the articles posted here and learn more and get to know more ppl.. m glad to be a part of this community, ty


----------



## Arvind (Mar 28, 2006)

Lion King said:
			
		

> i m a sikh from thailand.. out of curioisity i came across this site and wanted to read the articles posted here and learn more and get to know more ppl.. m glad to be a part of this community, ty


Welcome veer 

Keep on participating... and enjoy your visit to SPN forums.

Regards, Arvind.


----------

